# Star Trek TNG



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;OrJYwOhv9sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrJYwOhv9sg[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;Ub_DPM_YYkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub_DPM_YYkQ[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;438wSf_xzRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=438wSf_xzRo[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 23, 2008)

Live long and perspire


----------



## danmpem (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, man. Where's my 1st edition Star Trek Encyclopedia when I need it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;2pnLO0N3XPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pnLO0N3XPw[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;UzU_QB_vN1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzU_QB_vN1o[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 23, 2008)

Love STNG. Voyager was good also.Wanted to buy the DVD's but they are a little too pricey for me at this time so I will have to settle for watching reruns on Spike TV and the SI-FI channel.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;A3TriJKFh_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3TriJKFh_k[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;wxcnzEG-Skg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxcnzEG-Skg[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;xHSD0tR2IOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHSD0tR2IOU[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;7X8T7fgJHXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X8T7fgJHXY[/video]


----------



## danmpem (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahhhh! Too much awesome!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

"Make it so."


----------



## danmpem (Jun 24, 2008)

When I was a kid, Wesley Crusher was my hero. When I was seventeen, Wil Wheaton spoke at a thespian conference I attended. Yeah, it was really stinking incredible.


----------

